# Momma Rabbit very vocal



## Bunnerbun6 (Apr 20, 2021)

After giving birth our doe is making a great deal of noise. Normal or should we worry?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 20, 2021)

Some does are more vocal. I have one that non stops talks and complains she like to be bribed with  grass and if you dont she lets you know she unhappy with you lol. I would just watch and see if she had other issues. Two of my current three are talkers one wasnt before she gave birth the other has always been.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 21, 2021)

Several of the newborns over here are talkers already and they're less than 48 hours old.  Some bunnies are just more vocal than others.


----------

